# Signal Operator questions



## brandon_sage92 (20 Jan 2022)

Hello all,

I was looking at the Signal trades and came across Sig Ops as something I would maybe find very interesting. I was wondering if there was anyone here who is in the trade, or is familiar with people in the trade who would be willing to answer some questions? 

To start, what does the job really entail, and what is life like, in terms of one's day-to-day, for both in the field vs. in garrison? Further, I've heard that the Sig Op trade is hurting for people at the moment, and historically always has. Considering these factors, could one assume it would be a more predictable and simpler timeline with regards to career progression (i.e. promotions)? Also, why is it that all signal trades seem to have the lowest morale of all army trades? This is based on incidental, off-handed comments I've heard from others and definitely on online forums. However, it is always consistently mentioned that the RCCS has it the worst, and I was wondering why that is?

Thanks in advance for anyone who answers, your input is appreciated.


----------

